# It's not a race!



## Technophobe (Feb 15, 2010)

Had the TT for just over a month and although I anticipated it, what's with all these d**kheads who have to burn me off at every set of lights?? I'm no slowcoach, but no boy racer either - fast enough to get on, steady enough not to be a menace. What gets me is how many of these characters aren't kids in hot hatches (or wannabe hot hatches that are just clapped out bangers with huge exhausts) but middle age guys in family saloons - and people say the TT reflects MY mid-life crisis 

On way back from dropping my son off last night and a black A4 estate pulled alongside - lights changed and he screamed off with a noise that caused me to worry for the poor vehicle. How many of you care about your car enough like me to refuse to play their stupid game?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Technophobe said:


> Had the TT for just over a month and although I anticipated it, what's with all these d**kheads who have to burn me off at every set of lights?? I'm no slowcoach, but no boy racer either - fast enough to get on, steady enough not to be a menace. What gets me is how many of these characters aren't kids in hot hatches (or wannabe hot hatches that are just clapped out bangers with huge exhausts) but middle age guys in family saloons - and people say the TT reflects MY mid-life crisis
> 
> On way back from dropping my son off last night and a black A4 estate pulled alongside - lights changed and he screamed off with a noise that caused me to worry for the poor vehicle. How many of you care about your car enough like me to refuse to play their stupid game?


its called a "learning curve ",, enjoy !!! :wink:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i am plenty stupid enough  ......to be honest i probably dont help, but unless i am really cruising and cant be bothered (which at lights i never am) i will entertain most things at the lights but only if i know i have got about an 90% chance of beating it, you get the odd surprise of what you think is a chav in a saxo, turns out to be a turbo that weighs about 10 kilo's! But the mid life crisis gang in their people carriers make easy pickings :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I rarely witness this! I guess it's the kind of place I live, there aren't a lot of two lane roads, and there is little chance to get up to speed.

There is a crawler lane near me which is where you sometimes get people giving it some beans, there was one last night. But as far as I know, he was just wanting to go quickly, it's up-hill and in the country. I always put my foot down, doesn't mean I'm racing.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeap I find this and im only 23. Its always middle aged men, young lads in nice cars (i like to include myself in this bracket :lol: ) Give you a nod and off you go and a quick but steady pace. Its the company car drivers who dont give a ***** about the car they are in. Maybe Im too old before my time. :roll:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

I can't be bothered with them.
Driving in London, you're rarely going to go above 30 mph anyway. It's quite satisfying letting some gonk pull away quickly from the lights only to be caught up at the next set of lights (which are probably only 10 yards down the road) by me.
Aaaah I love the smell of burning clutches in the morning!

I drive like a granny anyway. :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Nilesong said:


> I can't be bothered with them.
> Driving in London, you're rarely going to go above 30 mph anyway. It's quite satisfying letting some gonk pull away quickly from the lights only to be caught up at the next set of lights (which are probably only 10 yards down the road) by me.
> Aaaah I love the smell of burning clutches in the morning!
> 
> I drive like a granny anyway. :lol:


Thats quite amusing.

My mate used to wind his window down and say "Race you to the next set of lights?", rev the engine like fuck and then turn left.

May sound stupid now but it was very amusing at the time as the hapless fuckwit screwed off down the road, racing himself.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Matt B said:


> Nilesong said:
> 
> 
> > I can't be bothered with them.
> ...


Nice one :lol: PMSL :lol: 
John.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Matt B said:


> Nilesong said:
> 
> 
> > I can't be bothered with them.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

Do you find there's a specific marque that picks on you though .... i always get some fucking gurning prick in a subaru "after me" ..... it's not the same one, just always seem to get a fucking knobhead in a scooby ..... how many times do i have to tell you "you're not a fucking rally god, and this isn't a fucking rally stage, now find yourself a tree and headbutt it you nonce" :evil: i had a running battle across Essex and Cambridgeshire at the weekend, i'm not going into speeds involved, but, they were a bit not legal if you get my drift, and all to prove a point. TT's may be pretty, but they've got some substance to them too


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

AND Shitroen Xsara Picarseholes - FRONT BOTTOMS!!!!!!!!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

burn_the_witch said:


> AND Shitroen Xsara Picarseholes - FRONT BOTTOMS!!!!!!!!


Oi my mums got one of those :lol: :lol:


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> burn_the_witch said:
> 
> 
> > AND Shitroen Xsara Picarseholes - FRONT BOTTOMS!!!!!!!!
> ...


OH fuuuuck, no offence mate  does she cut people up on the M25 for shits and giggles? .... i had 2 of them in the space of 400 yards


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

burn_the_witch said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > burn_the_witch said:
> ...


No she's one of these people where you sit in the passenger seat and you wish you had your own set of pedals ....... brake .... ..........brake................BRAKE!!! 'its fine i saw them'
and
She doesnt do the speed limit in a national but doesnt slow down for the 30 and 40 limits [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

No she's one of these people where you sit in the passenger seat and you wish you had your own set of pedals ....... brake .... ..........brake................BRAKE!!! 'its fine i saw them'
and
She doesnt do the speed limit in a national but doesnt slow down for the 30 and 40 limits [smiley=bomb.gif][/quote]

I know the ones, when you're out on the lanes and the black and white board means "fair game" .... but 30 or 40 does always mean that ..... unless you're a "local" at which point you just write to the local rag an moan about "boy racers". Now, i'm not saying that's your mum, because i've already insulted her (v. sorry) i was just making a sweeping generalisation  i do that a lot


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

burn_the_witch said:


> No she's one of these people where you sit in the passenger seat and you wish you had your own set of pedals ....... brake .... ..........brake................BRAKE!!! 'its fine i saw them'
> and
> She doesnt do the speed limit in a national but doesnt slow down for the 30 and 40 limits [smiley=bomb.gif]


I know the ones, when you're out on the lanes and the black and white board means "fair game" .... but 30 or 40 does always mean that ..... unless you're a "local" at which point you just write to the local rag an moan about "boy racers". Now, i'm not saying that's your mum, because i've already insulted her (v. sorry) i was just making a sweeping generalisation  i do that a lot [/quote]

lol dont worry i call her a lot worse sometimes :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

At least your mum has brakes to help her stop unlike my beloved ScarleTT :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

oh dear dotti, have you got anyone to help you yet??


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> oh dear dotti, have you got anyone to help you yet??


Nope!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

well i would offer but A. i could look at pads and disc's and check fluid but beyond that im useless and B. im not just up the road :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks for your offer Glen. But I couldn't possibly let you do that . Gonna break the new to the hubster see if he can look. Wish me luck!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

:lol: :lol: 
it will be your fault no matter how you explain it, you clearly did something wrong


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

[/quote]

No she's one of these people where you sit in the passenger seat and you wish you had your own set of pedals ....... brake .... ..........brake................BRAKE!!! 'its fine i saw them'
and
She doesnt do the speed limit in a national but doesnt slow down for the 30 and 40 limits [smiley=bomb.gif][/quote]

Dont forget she dont try andavoid road kill she just drives over it! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Dotti said:


> Thanks for your offer Glen. But I couldn't possibly let you do that . Gonna break the new to the hubster see if he can look. Wish me luck!


get him working!! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your offer Glen. But I couldn't possibly let you do that . Gonna break the new to the hubster see if he can look. Wish me luck!
> ...


 :lol: You come with him so I don't have to take all the abuse :lol: .


----------

